# What injection do I have ??



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Noob question...I have an 88 Golf GL 8v..how can I tell what injection I have ??


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

digifant2


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool..Thank you very much !!!


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just making sure I do not have the stainless braided fuel lines..I've seen some of the 88's (GTI) that do..


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

well, the sure fire way to do that would be to pop your hood open


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

DUH..What I was saying is that I dont have the stainless lines and I have seen some 88 GTI's that do. Just making sure.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

CIS









Digifant


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup...like pic 2...now is it dig 1 or 2..how can I tell ??

and thank you !!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

It'll be Digi 2. Digi 1 was on G60 Corrados and is MAP based. Digi 2 uses a trapdoor airflow meter (that's the big box and connector on the air cleaner)


----------



## BATComm1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome..thank you guys very much..I'm a noob..if you cant tell.. the vw sceen but I'm liking it so far !!!


----------

